# First electric performance since 2008



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I played a few songs on Saturday night with a young prog metal band called Rough Justice. I do sound for them whenever they have a gig requiring production and have acted as a sort of mentor to them. 

They asked and I said yes (great bunch of guys and very respectful) 

Here's a couple of snaps. They tell me there's some good video as well. 

It went very well IMO.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

awesome! looking forward to some clips!
i love the V too...very nice!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

way to go man. Were they able to keep up?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Keep up?

LOL, these guys have chops I haven't dreamed of. I have some tricks up my sleeve and some experience but they have no trouble keeping up with this old geezer.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

cool nice photos looks like you had fun... allways go to play... get that energy going that only playing live can bring.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like you were having a blast Milkman


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What no Tele ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

How's the V play? (I had my eye on 'er too).








Lookin' forward to clips as well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. It did feel good to be on stage again. For the past two years I've been up to my eyeballs in sound gigs and haven't really thought seriously about playing, but it felt natural to be up there.

The V plays better than any guitar I've owned in its price range. It's actually surprising as hell. I knew it looked good, but really it plays like a high end Gibby IMO.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Look like a great time!

That first picture your hand was a blur your playing so fast!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Look like a great time!
> 
> That first picture your hand was a blur your playing so fast!!



Crap! busted. I don't use actual hands. I use digital models of hands. Normally you can't tell.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, well here's a clip of us doing Whipping Post. You'll notice it's quite up tempo. I do it at various tempos. This one is like the Zappa version.

Sorry about the quality. This is someone else's upload. I have received a DVD whic I may try to upload to my channel. That would be better.

Also, my guitar is too loud during the other guitarist's solo but...I wasn't behind the board.

It is what it is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYqg3aTtzaE


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

> It is what it is.


well...it IS pretty damn good!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks man. Nothing fancy, but it does feel good to play live again.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And, another clip from the same show. This is Floyd's "In the Flesh - reprise"

YouTube - In The Flesh ~ Pink Floyd Cover


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Glad to see that you're enjoying the V, dude!
Seriously... It is a fantastic playing guitar. 
I just couldn't get used to playing it because of its body shape.
It's extremely light as well. Great for 5+ hours gigs.
I just love my Lesters and Teles.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks VH! Yeah the V is a very natural feeling guitar for me. I've always wanted one and this is the first one I've spent time with that felt balanced and "substantial" to me. It's a good match for me. I built a hardshell case for it by the way. There's a thread in the building section.


----------

